
Amazon Singapore - doppp
https://www.amazon.com.sg/
======
mushinron4
Visited the site, interested to see if the it carries products not available
in the other markets, but could only find a recommendation to sign up for
Amazon Prime. It looks like Singaporeans will not have a non-prime option.
This CNBC article ([http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/26/amazon-launches-prime-now-
ser...](http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/26/amazon-launches-prime-now-services-in-
singapore.html)) goes into some more detail.

